# How long for IRS refund for paper filers this year?



## MM1234 (Apr 8, 2021)

I know that the whole covid situation has slowed things down considerably, but for those that paper filed their IRS tax returns this year, how long did it take for your return/refund to be processed? Are you still waiting?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

If you are expecting a refund you can check the status of it here:



https://sa.www4.irs.gov/irfof/lang/en/irfofgetstatus.jsp


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I filed my paper return in early April and received my refund in late July.
It was through the help of someone on this forum (Sorry I can't recall who) which prompted me to file a 'HELP' form with the advocate in Austin (where my return ultimately ended up). Within a week I received a call (in Mexico) and the next day my refund hit the bank.


----------



## Clarepreston (Oct 9, 2016)

MM1234 said:


> I know that the whole covid situation has slowed things down considerably, but for those that paper filed their IRS tax returns this year, how long did it take for your return/refund to be processed? Are you still waiting?


I filed my paper returns in February, and got my refund at the end of March.


----------

